# DNA's



## Jaypstagrammar (26/5/16)

Hi guys!

So I've decided to get a DNA device. It'll be my first DNA device, so I need some advice on what would be a high-end DNA device that any of ya'll would recommend?

I'm looking for a Lavabox DNA200, but can't seem to find anyone who has one let alone someone willing to sell theirs, & I'm not keen on the Reuleaux DNA200 because of the triple 18650's and also not keen on the Vaporshark DNA200 as they are (in my opinion) overpriced and not very good on the eye.

Any recommendations on mods? Or know of someone willing to part ways with theirs and at what price? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## brotiform (26/5/16)

In for feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (26/5/16)

Also subbed, just for incase. I have the Rolo, and love it - but then again, I might just really be in love with the chip. Beyond that, its a fine mod, decent size, good power, batteries better imo than Lipo because I can carry spares. Don't have any experience with any other DNA200 mod.

Can't wait for any DNA75 to start dropping.

I guess not many people will own more than one DNA200 because of the price... so might be difficult to compare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (26/5/16)

Got the rolo and the vs. although same chip but different needs dictates which one i use for the day. Love them both..... To bits lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (26/5/16)

Have an efusion duo incoming. Takes 2x18650 so expecting good battery life. 
Hopefully better than the usual 900/1300mah lipos.


----------



## Mac75 (26/5/16)

I tc vape on the vs with a moonshot and the battery life is great. I can occasionally switch to power vaping on the same setup. The rolo on the other hand i can more than occasionally alternate between tc and power. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## method1 (26/5/16)

Mac75 said:


> I tc vape on the vs with a moonshot and the battery life is great. I can occasionally switch to power vaping on the same setup. The rolo on the other hand i can more than occasionally alternate between tc and power.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ja, I can kill a 900mah VS in about 45 mins


----------



## VapeSnow (26/5/16)

method1 said:


> Ja, I can kill a 900mah VS in about 45 mins



When are you selling your DotMod?


----------



## Mac75 (26/5/16)

method1 said:


> Ja, I can kill a 900mah VS in about 45 mins






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (26/5/16)

VapeSnow said:


> When are you selling your DotMod?



Nah I'm keeping it as an ornament.


----------



## Christos (26/5/16)

I have a rolo dna 200 and the vapor shark dna 200.
Both fantastic devices and both have their place. 
I would vote for both devices but you have already crossed them off your list.


----------



## VapeSnow (26/5/16)

method1 said:


> Nah I'm keeping it as an ornament.



 how is the quality of that mod?


----------



## method1 (26/5/16)

VapeSnow said:


> how is the quality of that mod?



It's beautiful. Very well made. 
But not very practical for my style, unless I go back to 1.2 ohm coils.


----------



## VapeSnow (26/5/16)

method1 said:


> It's beautiful. Very well made.
> But not very practical for my style, unless I go back to 1.2 ohm coils.



Yeah 900mah is not great at all. I vape a .24 at 115watts and i think battery will last me 20min. 

I still want the efusion Squonker because you can swop out the batteries very easy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jaypstagrammar (26/5/16)

Christos said:


> I have a rolo dna 200 and the vapor shark dna 200.
> Both fantastic devices and both have their place.
> I would vote for both devices but you have already crossed them off your list.


Will def check into them Christo! Always nice hearing good advice from vapors who are more experienced than myself


----------



## Christos (26/5/16)

Jaypstagrammar said:


> Will def check into them Christo! Always nice hearing good advice from vapors who are more experienced than myself


The vapor shark has a small battery but it's extremely light and small. Good for for 1 tankful possibly 2. The zip charge charges the battery in 90 minutes.
Really convinient.

The rolo dna 200 has amazing battery life and fits snugly in the hand. I usually get 6 tankful's on a full charge. It's considerably heavy and not pocket friendly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

